
Ask HN: How long do you wait for your projects to compile/load each day? - elamje
I am getting increasingly frustrated at how long it takes to make simple changes to our application. Currently we use Visual Studio and several designer&#x2F;GUI workflows such as Microsoft Reports, and TSQL designer. I work on a .NET application that is extremely complex in business logic, all on top of the Microsoft stack. These times are all on the highest end Dell laptop available with 32 GB RAM and an Intel XEON processor.<p>I would estimate our current build&#x2F;use time for various aspects of the application is as follows:<p>3 minutes - Code Base Mono repo C# build<p>2 minutes - Navigating through app UI to see changes<p>2-10 minutes - Syncing our schema and data changes with the local DB (depends on how many DB&#x27;s you sync at once)<p>20-30 seconds - Waiting for Visual Studio to load design GUI based editor tabs<p>I easily spend 1-2 hours a day waiting on things to load. Is this ridiculous or normal for a mature application?<p>What are your waiting times like for things you interact with frequently (build, syncing, etc.)?
======
100100010001
That is expected... [https://xkcd.com/303/](https://xkcd.com/303/)

